# Bild richtig freistellen



## Tixiland (26. Juli 2005)

Hi,

ich habe ein Probelm mit einem Bild das einen ungewollten weissen Rand umgibt.
Ich habe das Bild zuerst freigestllt und jetzt ist fäfllt es mir schwer mit der Werkzeugpalette zu arbeiten, da einige stellen schräg sind usw.
Gibt es nicht einen Filter oder einen sonsigen Effekt, der mir weiterhelfen könnte.

Allerbeste Grüßte,

Tixi


----------



## metty (26. Juli 2005)

Wieso bearbeitest du nicht erst dein Bild und stellst es dann frei?
Oder verstehe ich hier jetzt irgendwas falsch?


----------



## Tixiland (26. Juli 2005)

hi,

das Problem ist das Freistellen an sich. Mit Photoshop kriege ich den leichten weissen Rand mit den üblichen Werkzeugen einfach nicht weg - auch simplere Effekte scheinen zu scheitern - wenn mir da jemand helfen koennte...?


----------



## regurge (26. Juli 2005)

Das Thema gab es schon zur genüge 

http://www.tutorials.de/search.php?searchid=338844


----------

